

Intel aims to disrupt proprietary networks with software-defined open networks - rtexal
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/17/intel-aims-to-disrupt-proprietary-networks-with-software-defined-networking/

======
lutusp
Please do not invent your own article titles.

Your title: "Intel aims to disrupt proprietory networks with SDN"

The actual title: "Intel aims to disrupt proprietary networks with software-
defined open networks"

"Proprietory" is not a word. A minor quibble? Maybe -- but what if someone
tries to search the Web for the term "proprietary networks"? No single thing
is so certain to prevent an effective Web search as misspelled words in the
searched content.

